

Are Zune buyers motivated by what the device is or by what it isn’t? - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/08/10/magazine/10wwln-consumed-t.html?partner=rssuserland&emc=rss&pagewanted=all

======
mattmaroon
It's unfathomable for the Apple fanboy media that someone could prefer a non-
Apple product.

~~~
river_styx
Except that, in this case, the Zune actually is crap.

~~~
noonespecial
You might actually get downmodded here for not explaining _why_ you think the
Zune is crap. Lots of people here agree, but just saying "Its crap" might
cause some with long memories to recall the "Scottish Store" skit on SNL but
won't add anything to the discussion.

I personally found that although the Zune had some compelling features that
might have caused me to overlook its clunky form factor, each of those
features had some artificial restriction placed on them that made them not
useful in real life.

For the record, I do not own an Apple player either. My "mp3 player" is a
whole _box_ of tiny vaguely shuffle-like 1Gb mini players I got as a lot on
ebay. They worked out to be $7 each and I got 20 of them. I gave some to my
friends with "mix tapes" on them and filled a bunch of the others with various
collections. I never worry about losing them and just grab the one with the
tunes I'm in the mood for on my way out. They came in multiple colors so I
didn't even bother labeling them. I did spring for a nice pair of headphones.
The players actually sound much better than you might expect.

~~~
mattmaroon
I actually would buy a Zune over an iPod, mainly because I have so many song
files in WMA, and I love the idea of being able to load it via wi-fi and
integrate with my media center. Creative would generally be my first choice
though due to DivX support.

